# Need advice on Alpine CHM-S630 CD Changer



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

OK.......with the advice of my BMW sales person that sold me my 2000 528i, I went to my local car audio store chain in the area called CAR TOYS. They sell an Alpine CD changer, m/n CHM-S630, that will easily work in the trunk since it's already prewired. The only thing is that he would need to order an adapter for it to work. He had a CD changer in stock but the adapter would take about 1 week to arrive. The CD changer is $229.95 while the adapter is $100 -- ouch!! Why is this adapter so expensive? Still $329.95 is not a bad way to go compared to the OEM version.

Is there anything else I would need? A bracket or anything to mount this CD changer in the trunk besides the CD changer and adapter since my car is prewired? If I do need a bracket kit, where do I get one and how much? The guy didn't say anything about a bracket. He acted like I would be good to go with the cd changer and adapter. Then again, no offense, he was very young and I've been burned in the past by bad advice.

Oh, is there someone out there that would sell the adapter (only - without CD changer) cheaper than $100? Asking since I can get the CD changer off the internet with shipping for $171 - $173 (two sources).

Thanks in advance for the input.

RSH


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

For a few more dollars, I would recommend getting the CHM-S634, which can also play MP3s. Else, you may regret not having that feature later on. The adapter should work with both the S630 as well as the S634. 

The adapter (soundate or blitzsafe) does cost around $100, but you might be able to save may be $20-$30 or so if you search hard enough. It is expensive because there are some actual circuitry that converts the Alpine M-bus to BMW's I-BUS, thus, it is not just a simple passive connector changers.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

The other model Alpine CD changer you talk about won't work. It was there as well when I asked about it. I asked since I noticed it had remote control. The person working at the store said it wasn't compatible with my BMW, only the one I have listed. 

Anyone out there know if the bracket is needed? I looked inside my trunk and it sure looks like I would need a bracket kit of some kind, either by BMW or the store. Any information on a BMW p/n & price or a way for me to do it myself? 

Thanks,
RSH


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like I answered my own question. I called the store and the person went and asked the install guys about the bracket that would be needed for installing the Apline CD changer. According to them, the bracket comes with the changer. They quoted $60 for install. Sorry, but that's highway robbery for a bracket that probably takes 10-15 minutes to install. Does anyone have any experience with installing this bracket within the CD area of the trunk for a 5 series BMW? Does anyone know if this adapter can be ordered cheaper through someone else? I still would like to order the Apline CD changer off the internet for the lowest price, get the adapter made and then install everything myself.

RSH


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Installing the cd changer (assuming your car is prewired) is a 10 minute job. A few 8mm bolts and you are there.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

rsh said:


> OK.......with the advice of my BMW sales person that sold me my 2000 528i, I went to my local car audio store chain in the area called CAR TOYS. They sell an Alpine CD changer, m/n CHM-S630, that will easily work in the trunk since it's already prewired. The only thing is that he would need to order an adapter for it to work. He had a CD changer in stock but the adapter would take about 1 week to arrive. The CD changer is $229.95 while the adapter is $100 -- ouch!! Why is this adapter so expensive? Still $329.95 is not a bad way to go compared to the OEM version.
> 
> Is there anything else I would need? A bracket or anything to mount this CD changer in the trunk besides the CD changer and adapter since my car is prewired? If I do need a bracket kit, where do I get one and how much? The guy didn't say anything about a bracket. He acted like I would be good to go with the cd changer and adapter. Then again, no offense, he was very young and I've been burned in the past by bad advice.
> 
> ...


I can get you a Peripheral BMWALPX adapter for $50.00 if you want, works just the same as the rest. I have one installed in my BMW

And yes the CHAS634 will work in your car with a Ai-net to M-bus adapter KCA-130B you can get that from crutchfield for about $15.00 I think.


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

rsh said:


> The other model Alpine CD changer you talk about won't work. It was there as well when I asked about it. I asked since I noticed it had remote control. The person working at the store said it wasn't compatible with my BMW, only the one I have listed.
> 
> Anyone out there know if the bracket is needed? I looked inside my trunk and it sure looks like I would need a bracket kit of some kind, either by BMW or the store. Any information on a BMW p/n & price or a way for me to do it myself?
> 
> ...


 The S634 does work with a 3, 5, 7, and X series. I have it in my X5 and know many others that have it in their 3 and 5 series. I guessed it depends on who you talk to and what adapter you get. For the longest time, many shops that I've talked to told me I couldn't do it for my X5, but none the less, I have it working perfectly just as it was an OEM changer.

The changer that you were looking at was probably an RF modulated changer and NOT the S634 since the S634 don't come with a remote control.

If you have a shop install your changer, they will probably just use the hardware (brackets, etc...) that come with the changer itself. But they will probably have to drill into the car somewhere to mount it. Personally, I would prefer to get the BMW kit because it requires NO drilling and it works perfectly with the Alpine changer since it's dimensions are exactly the same as the OEM changer. Save yourself $60 and do the installation yourself. Just use part of it to apply toward that bracket kit from BMW. I ordered mine from my local dealer for about $18...but may be the 5-series kit is a bit more pricey than the X5 kit? :dunno:


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

dkl said:


> The S634 does work with a 3, 5, 7, and X series. I have it in my X5 and know many others that have it in their 3 and 5 series. I guessed it depends on who you talk to and what adapter you get. For the longest time, many shops that I've talked to told me I couldn't do it for my X5, but none the less, I have it working perfectly just as it was an OEM changer.
> 
> The changer that you were looking at was probably an RF modulated changer and NOT the S634 since the S634 don't come with a remote control.
> 
> If you have a shop install your changer, they will probably just use the hardware (brackets, etc...) that come with the changer itself. But they will probably have to drill into the car somewhere to mount it. Personally, I would prefer to get the BMW kit because it requires NO drilling and it works perfectly with the Alpine changer since it's dimensions are exactly the same as the OEM changer. Save yourself $60 and do the installation yourself. Just use part of it to apply toward that bracket kit from BMW. I ordered mine from my local dealer for about $18...but may be the 5-series kit is a bit more pricey than the X5 kit? :dunno:


OK, here is a link to Ebay that has several BMW original cd changers for save for around $275. The link should show a picture of the bracket. Is this the plug and play one? It sounds like it should be since it sounds like more installation work is required (drilling) if the Alpine non-OEM cd changer is used. Is this a correct understanding? Now I understand why people wouldn't want to install the bracket themselves if it isn't plug and play. For the price on Ebay for a "New" OEM cd changer, this is hard to beat except if this is something I should stay clear of for some "ripoff" reason and not buy. Does anyone have any insite into the advertised new OEM cd changers listed on Ebay? I want to make sure before I think about putting in a bid for one.

Any feedback is appreciated.
RSH

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43948&item=7935308171&rd=1


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

There are usually lots of used bmw branded changers for sale on ebay, for your car they are built by alpine. (I should know I just bought one but that's another story). The advantage to buying one is that they are plug and play, two connectors if you do not have dsp, three if you do. You need a bracket that bolts onto the changer and one that is mounted in the left rear of the car. My car already had the bracket in the car, all I needed was the one on the changer. Take a look in your trunk, drivers side and see if there is already a bracket at the bottom. If not I may have an extra that came with my player. Buying a non bmw branded Alpine means you can take it with you when you sell your car and I suspect they are better built than the bmw branded ones.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

vexed said:


> There are usually lots of used bmw branded changers for sale on ebay, for your car they are built by alpine. (I should know I just bought one but that's another story). The advantage to buying one is that they are plug and play, two connectors if you do not have dsp, three if you do. You need a bracket that bolts onto the changer and one that is mounted in the left rear of the car. My car already had the bracket in the car, all I needed was the one on the changer. Take a look in your trunk, drivers side and see if there is already a bracket at the bottom. If not I may have an extra that came with my player. Buying a non bmw branded Alpine means you can take it with you when you sell your car and I suspect they are better built than the bmw branded ones.


I have looked inside my trunk and no bracket is there. There are several OEM changers for sale on Ebay that have the bracket included. It looks like most of them are "used" even though I found one that was advertised as "new" with a picture of the changer sitting in the box. I do like the part that the OEM ones are plug and play. Is it true that drilling needs to be done with the Alpine non-OEM cd changer that includes a different bracket? This is vital information to know. Oh, why do you think it is better to buy the non-OEM version? Both are made by Alpine and sound identical from what I have read from others.

Oh, I almost forgot to say thanks for offering to see if you had an extra bracket. I wouldn't mind taking you up on your offer if I get the Alpine non-OEM version that requires drilling. I don't like this idea and having a bracket that would fit would be great.

Thanks,
RSH


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't think you need to drill if you buy for example the Alpine S630 if you use the bmw bracket. From what I can piece together from this thread the bmw bracket will fit the S630, you will still need an adapter.

Installing the bracket(s) one in the car the other on the changer is simple. 8 mm nuts as I recall. I'll take a pic of what I have tonight, I only have the piece that goes in the car you will still need the piece over the changer and I don't know if the dealer sells that separately. 

There are some new units on ebay with the brackets. They are not a bad deal since you get everything you need and it 30 minutes you should be installed and good to go.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

The new BMW changer I noticed on Ebay does seem the logical way to go since everything is there. It's the cheapest as well. The only thing left to do now is buy one.

Thanks again!
RSH


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

vexed is absolutely correct that there are multiple pieces of hardware included in the CD changer installation kit and it can get confusing when we simply just refers to them as "brackets". There is a set of bracket(s) that is first secured to the car (this is the piece that you DON'T get when you buy the Alpine or OEM CD changer). Then there is another set of brackets that attaches to the CD changer itself (a universal mount version these pieces come with the Alpine changer - not sure if the OEM unit supplies these). The brackets that are attached to the changer then should be fastened to the bracket(s) that's secured to the car. The CD changer installation kit that you buy from your local BMW dealer should include every bits of hardware (brackets that attaches to the car, brackets that attaches to the cd changer, nuts, screws, etc...everything that's need to mount the changer...short of the changer itself). As previously mentioned, the Alpine unit will include only those brackets that attaches to the changer itself, lacking the brackets that are attached to the car, thus required some type of drilling in order to fasten/secure the changer brackets to the car. The changer brackets that comes with the Alpine unit (universal mount) is designed differently than those that comes with the CD changer installation kit (designed to work with the mating mounting brackets that are attached to the car). However, those changer brackets that is included in the CD changer installation kit will also fit the Alpine unit perfectly, thus, making the CD changer installation kit also perfectly suited for the Alpine changer as well. Clear as mud?  If that's too confusing for you, here's a link showing the CD installation kit instruction for an X5...I'm assuming that it is similar for the 5 series => http://www.circlebmw.com/service/access/x5cd.htm

I don't know exactly what hardwares are included in that EBAY deal, but you can alway order the CD changer installation kit later if it turns out that it's needed. I would recommend finding out how much the kit will cost from your local dealer first, though.


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

WOW!!!! I think that I could probably read your e-mail 6 times and still not be clear and I have an Engineering degree. I'm not sure why the OEM changers with the brackets that are sold on Ebay (some as new) won't fit as a plug and play installation. Vex above seems to confirm this by saying at the end that if the OEM changer w/ the bracket is purchased, you get everything needed.

I guess I'm not clear on why you're saying that if I buy the cd changer installation kit from the dealer, I will get everything I need but if I buy the OEM changer w/ bracket & hardware off of Ebay than the bracket won't work and I'll still need to buy the installation kit. The brackets are advertised as one fitting on the changer with the other one fitting inside the trunk & both working together to complete the installation. What am I missing here?

RSH


----------



## dkl (Jul 18, 2004)

rsh said:


> WOW!!!! I think that I could probably read your e-mail 6 times and still not be clear and I have an Engineering degree. I'm not sure why the OEM changers with the brackets that are sold on Ebay (some as new) won't fit as a plug and play installation. Vex above seems to confirm this by saying at the end that if the OEM changer w/ the bracket is purchased, you get everything needed.
> 
> I guess I'm not clear on why you're saying that if I buy the cd changer installation kit from the dealer, I will get everything I need but if I buy the OEM changer w/ bracket & hardware off of Ebay than the bracket won't work and I'll still need to buy the installation kit. The brackets are advertised as one fitting on the changer with the other one fitting inside the trunk & both working together to complete the installation. What am I missing here?
> 
> RSH


 rsh, you need to read my post again. I said "I don't know what that EBAY seller includes in the kit" since I never bought anything from them. You need to do your homework by calling them up and ask your questions. I'm not sure how confident I am with that EBAY seller since they also claimed that the kit will also fit an "E39 coupe" and we all know how many of those "E39 coupe" BMW sold!


----------



## rsh (Nov 14, 2004)

Fair enough - I'll be sure to ask those extra questions to be sure. I do know that the bracket isn't there but the cable is. 

RSH


----------

